
Should businesses stop flying to fight climate change? - sarapeyton
https://sloanreview.mit.edu/article/should-businesses-stop-flying-to-fight-climate-change/
======
melling
Air travel is 2% of emissions.

Perhaps helping to build out green electricity would be more useful? Solar
panels on buildings, warehouses, etc.

This will help drive down the costs, thus making it more affordable globally.

------
sharemywin
flying, why is driving to work for office jobs still a thing?

